# Bonnie's ok!!



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just got the good news call! Surgery is over and Bonnie's waking up already. The cyst was attached to the bone and her dew claw underneath the skin. She's going to give Bonnie some pain medication and I can pick her up at 4!

I can't thank you all enough for your thoughts and prayers. This is such a great family we have.:wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Yippee!!! I was just reading the other post and saw that you had a new post - I'm so happy Miss Bonnie is doing so well. Hugs and hugs and more hugs!

Linda


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:chili::chili:Give her lots of kisses and hugs from us so happy to hear shes ok :chili::chili:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Linda, I'm doing the happy dance for both you and Bonnie. This is great news ... thanks so much for letting us know. :chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili:GREAT NEWS .......


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy for you and Bonnie!!! 

I know that you will shower Bonnie with cuddles and kisses ... But, please give Bonnie kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie, too. 

Tonight I am wishing Bonnie sweet puppy doggie dreams ... And, very pleasant dreams for you, Linda.:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

we need a cartwheel emoticon !!! thank goodness she's OK!:chili:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so relieved.

Hugs:grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That's wonderful! Now to take her home and give her all the TLC she deserves! Thanks for updating us, I've had Bonnie in my prayers.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Fabulous!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great news!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yipeee! go Bonnie!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:yahoo: FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! So glad it'a all over and now just have to deal with the healing!! :chili: 
Linda , hope you indulge yourself with a nice glass of wine ( or beverage of choice) and relax tonight with your precious girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise God... Linda give that girl kisses from awntie:smootch:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got back on to check and see how Bonnie did and saw this good news. :chili::chili:I'm so thrilled that she's awake and all is well. Do the know what caused the bump? That's a very strange place for a sore. 

Bonnie -- Awntie Lynn just wants to smoother you with kisses. :wub: So glad that your surgery is over. :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wonderful news!!! Give her kisses from me, Chloe & Summer!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

YAY woo hoo, I'm so happy Bonnie is ok!:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Love you both.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah Bonnie!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Just got back on to check and see how Bonnie did and saw this good news. :chili::chili:I'm so thrilled that she's awake and all is well. Do the know what caused the bump? That's a very strange place for a sore.
> 
> Bonnie -- Awntie Lynn just wants to smoother you with kisses. :wub: So glad that your surgery is over. :thumbsup:


Lynn, I asked what would have caused it, and she said 'age'...:blush:

She had to remove a tiny bit of the bone, because the cyst was partially fused to it.

She told me to keep her quiet and keep her from jumping. Yeah, right. In anticipation of her first jump off the couch, I removed all the back cushions and put them all around the couch. She has already jumped on to the couch but I've caught her when she tried to get down.

Thank you everyone for you concern - we really appreciate it and love you all!

Here's a picture of my darling girl with her pumpkin little leg!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Linda, just read this recent post. I am so glad it is all behind you both now and everything went well Prayers and hugs to sweet Bonnie and to you. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie Marie -- you don't look at all like you had surgery earlier today. Look at that adorable picture of you with your little bandage. Is Mom sure that you really have a Boo-Boo or are you just trying to fool her? 

Linda -- thanks for the info on the cyst. I've just never seen one in that location. Again, I'm so relieved that Bonnie did so well.  And, yes, just like Lacie, it isn't easy keeping them quiet.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great news!!:aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh Bonnie looks so bright and so contented...doesn't seemed to be phased at all about just having had surgery this AM!! What a girl!:wub:
Is she leaving the bandage alone? .... and how are YOU!!?, Linda... feeling much better tonight than for the last week or so I bet! :thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

So happy to hear things went well for sweet Bonnie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:jackrabbitslims: whewwwwww.......so glad that's over with!!! Now Bonnie girl....hurry up and get all better!!! :aktion033:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great news!! Glad Bonnie is doing well.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, Linda I am so happy to hear your good news!:chili::chili: Praise the Lord, sweet Bonnie is okay!:aktion033::aktion033: Now, you go baby your baby..:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Bonnie Marie -- you don't look at all like you had surgery earlier today. Look at that adorable picture of you with your little bandage. Is Mom sure that you really have a Boo-Boo or are you just trying to fool her?
> 
> Linda -- thanks for the info on the cyst. I've just never seen one in that location. Again, I'm so relieved that Bonnie did so well.  And, yes, just like Lacie, it isn't easy keeping them quiet.


Lynn, I think she IS fooling me - she's a little quieter now, but she's still full of p*ss and vinegar.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Gosh Bonnie looks so bright and so contented...doesn't seemed to be phased at all about just having had surgery this AM!! What a girl!:wub:
> Is she leaving the bandage alone? .... and how are YOU!!?, Linda... feeling much better tonight than for the last week or so I bet! :thumbsup:


Terry, so far so good on keeping the bandage alone. And, I sent that same picture to my mom and she said pretty much the same thing, that she looks so alert. When she had her liver surgery two years ago (is it really that long ago?) the surgeon said she was a tough little warrior!:HistericalSmiley:

I'm better - breathing a real big sigh of relief!! Rest assured, I'm going to have a glass of wine or two tonight. And, I think we're going to sleep on the couch because she has a habit of jumping off the bed between 5 and 6, before I'm awake and I want to avoid that at least for tonight.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank goodness she is home where she belongs!! Love the colorful look of that little leg!!! Yes Mommy, keep her quiet and loved tonight. All is well and she will be good as new!!!:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Linda I love the picture of Bonnie, she's looking pretty spunky:HistericalSmiley: she's going to keep you on your toes. I'm just so happy she's doing well


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She looks good. Soooo glad everything went well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:dothewave: You go, Bonnie. :chili: Wow, she's just amazing. I'm so happy the surgery is over and she's fine (as we all hoped and literally prayed) and I can't believe that picture of her. She really looks like she didn't go through anything. And the red is very stylish I'm assuming they're biopsying it. Sending prayers for that and hoping the two of you get some really good rest. You've both earned it. :smootch::drinkup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :dothewave: You go, Bonnie. :chili: Wow, she's just amazing. I'm so happy the surgery is over and she's fine (as we all hoped and literally prayed) and I can't believe that picture of her. She really looks like she didn't go through anything. And the red is very stylish I'm assuming they're biopsying it. Sending prayers for that and hoping the two of you get some really good rest. You've both earned it. :smootch::drinkup:


Thanks, Sue! Yes, they are biopsying it and I should have an answer either Friday or Monday, although her vet is pretty certain that it's simply a cyst.

I know, that picture is a hoot, isn't it? I'm thinking that she was still pretty drugged up to pose so nicely, lol!

I gave her a Tramadol about an hour and a half ago, just to stay ahead of the pain. She's snoozing on the couch right now.

And now, for my glass of wine!:wine:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

This is wonderful news that Bonnie did so well! She looks really cute with her little red bandageB)


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I wasn't on all day but I'm soooooooooo happy that Bonnie got out of surgery and is doing great!!! :chili: We love you Bonnie!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ALL RIGHT :Happy_Dance: Now, It's time to party :yahoo: .... calmly as I want for sweetie Bonnie to take it easy :wub2:

I am HAPPY to read the update :clap: 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Here's a picture of my darling girl with her pumpkin little leg!


awwh love you and your pumpkin little leg, sweetie Bonnie :tender: wish that leg a speedy recovery.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww - give our little patient hugs from us! Glad everything went OK.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Linda. What a trooper! So glad the heart didn't act up & that she is home safely w/her family. Now the "taking advantage of her red leg look" will kick in for her! Many treats & lots of cuddles. Go Bonnie!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YAH!!!! So glad all went well and Bonnie is back home and recovering! What a relief!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- just checking to see how Bonnie did last night and how she's doing this morning. Hope you got some rest and that all is well.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Linda -- just checking to see how Bonnie did last night and how she's doing this morning. Hope you got some rest and that all is well.


Thanks, Lynn - we slept on the couch last night and the only thing I noticed that was out of character for her was that she didn't wake me up early for breakfast, lol. So mom got some extra zzzz's.:thumbsup:

She seems to be doing very well. I started her today on Rimadyl and Clindamycin, an antibiotic to prevent an infection in the bone. I think she's been on Rimadyl before, but I'm going to be very diligent and watch for any side effects.

Other than that, she's been just fine. She loves our bed, so I put her up there for awhile this afternoon and let her play around, but I lifted her off because I didn't want her to try to jump off.

I'm going to give her another Tramadol in about an hour, because I have a WW meeting to attend and will leave her for a couple hours, and I just want her to lay low.


----------



## Hakutou (Jul 13, 2011)

Im so glad that Bonnie will be okay! I hope that her recovery will be swift and that she will be back on her paws in no time!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks, Lynn - we slept on the couch last night and the only thing I noticed that was out of character for her was that she didn't wake me up early for breakfast, lol. So mom got some extra zzzz's.:thumbsup:
> 
> She seems to be doing very well. I started her today on Rimadyl and Clindamycin, an antibiotic to prevent an infection in the bone. I think she's been on Rimadyl before, but I'm going to be very diligent and watch for any side effects.
> 
> ...


Tell Miss Bonnie I would LOVE to have any excuse to be able to snuggle in bed with her and lay low for a few days. 

Give that sweet girl some hugs for me!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm glad she's feeling better


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- so glad to hear that Bonnie's recovery is going so well.


----------

